# Need alittle help



## Retlaw (Mar 17, 2012)

I got some *Melanotan II and some IGF1-LR3 1MG RECEPTOR for my pet hampster, Best way to mix and dose melanotan,  and his tiny knee has some torn cartlidge, hopeing to help the little guy out.... best way to give him the IGF..  

Thanks*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 17, 2012)

What mg are they? I know Labpe MT2 is 10mg - use 5ml of BAC will yield 100mcg's = 5iu's

And our IGFlr3 is 1mg - 1ml .6% AA solution will yield 100mcgs = 10iu's.

MT2 dosing- a lot of guys start at 100mcg's 2x per week administering about 20-30 mins prior to tanning.  Then work up to 500mcg's 2x per wk.  Once you get as dark as you want.. cut the dose back to 500mcgs 1x per wk.

IGFlr3- dosing usually starts around 50mcg's for a first time user, upwards to 100mcg's+ for more advanced users.  Administer subq 1-1 1/2 hours pre workout.


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, anyone else ??


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's some stolen info that seems commonly used. I've started some MT2 myself and have some info on how I'm running it in my log. There's also info in the Labpe stickies.

*Melanotan 2 Dose*:
Begin: 100mcg
Light: 250mcg
Common: 500mcg
Stout: 1mg
Large: 1.5mg
Max: 2mg

​*Starting dose: Your first injection should be a very small dose, for example .25mg (250mcg). See how you react. Goal should be to feel nothing. Dose after dinner, before bed. Any dosing chart stating that you should take a high dose (according to your weight) is outdated and potentially dangerous. 

Loading dose: Load with 0.5-1mg once a day. People who have used doses in this range generally report getting excellent results. Don???t worry if you miss occasional days. It will not make much difference, focus on the cumulative effects. 

Maintenance dose: Maintenance is taking doses less frequently than daily to avoid becoming darker than you want. Yes, that will happen. With enough UVR, you will get much darker than you have even been before. A maintenance dose can help prolong super-physiological photo-protection MT-2 delivers. 
*


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 18, 2012)

Shoot the igf as close to the injury as possible.TD-500 is great also for tissue repair.

50-100 mcgs is a good starting point.
I sent you a log on malatonin 2

Any more questions please PM me.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 18, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Shoot the igf as close to the injury as possible.TD-500 is great also for tissue repair.
> 
> 50-100 mcgs is a good starting point.
> I sent you a log on malatonin 2
> ...




LR3 has no site specific benefits.. There will be no more proliferation there than would be in the rest of the body.  Being that it has such a long half life, the majority of the peptide will go systematic... broadcasting the benefits throughout.

And it's TB-500, in case you wanted to look into it Retlaw.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 18, 2012)

I know its systematic but I for one did have problems with tendons and so I shot right next to the problem area and it helped.Now I have sore tendons in my wrist and its not helping any.And yes its TB-500 I love spell check on my phone.lol gotta love it.


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, ready to rock !


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

I shoot igf right into my aqueous humor


----------

